# The Sandhills Hate Larry



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello men, I stepped into the ranch house to pay some bills back home and thought I would say hello, Hello...........thats it nothing.

I have 49 traps layed, 24 snares and nothing. Well except a badger. Looks like I hit during the beginning of breeding season and all the dogs are doing is chasing each other.

When calling the Monday I arrived I used nothing but female howls, male howls, female mating calls and coyote submissive. With that series I was 2 for two. I will call more later today now that the traps are resting (sleeping is more like it!)

Weather is all over the place from -5 to 50 this weekend.

Later men...there is fur to chase.

Larry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ain't no turnin' back now, Larry. Heard the coyotes singing here in Michigan, too.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for the report keep on em......give ole Twister a carrot for me.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a lot of traps out for no catches, good luck, you might have to do some midnight spirit dancing on a hill plus the full moon is coming up fast.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^^^ Naked ^^^^^^


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting an update !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They don't hate you Larry....Well..I don't think they do...but maybe you're right.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well hopefully you'll get some toe pinching in the next couple of days. You are right about the mating season getting started though.

Good luck Larry!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm thinking it may be a good thing - if exploited.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Make Sure their DEAD Larry THEY BITE HARD* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Words of wisdom. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good luck bud I hope you get a truck full of fur


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck, hopefully the switch flips and you start getting some fur. Trapping has been slow out this direction for me also.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> Good luck, hopefully the switch flips and you start getting some fur. Trapping has been slow out this direction for me also.


Did you get a permit this year Ruger?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought Utah permits this year.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

got it........how many sets do you have out?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I have 24 sets out and about 20 snares. El Nino has hammered the 4 corners this year and made conditions tough. I've snared a few coyotes and caught a small bobcat that I released. Gearing up for the last couple of weeks of cat season, hoping to fill my cat tags.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck, hope you are able to get your fill of kitties!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Back home...to add insult to injury the rub started and a windy 50 mph blizzard is on the way. Managed one more coyote, and a nice heavy (price wise worthless raccoon). I lost one cat to a thawed then frozen ground that I blame on a toe hold. Had a lone wolf in the forrest circle me when calling one day. Oh and I shot two porcupines, not so much to eat or skin but to stop damage on fence post and wood sheds.

Just got a report when this morning, sounds like the last two weeks all coyotes shut down. A local trapper told the ranch owner that he had not caught any the last 2 weeks and the one he managed to nab yesterday morning was rubbed. Just so you know sandhills yotes get a serious rub on when the temps hit 50 and above which they did just before I left. One night it did not get below 40 and one day it was was touching 60. I called that day, some 6 stands and on the 4th stand I fell asleep the sun felt so good. Not as good as my tent stove radiant heat, but close.

Summary of the weather the last 3 weeks was -6 and -2 on two mornings, it snowed 1-3 inches four times and 5 days it was above 50.

Cat trapping slowed down in the Halsey forrest. I lost one and two other trappers that pulled their sets the week after I arrived managed just 4 in five weeks. But the cats were active. After each fresh snow I had cat tracks galore on the trails and roadways. Deep in the forest under the long pines were revealed lots of hunting going on. Near the dismal river we came down a cow trail and surprised a nice Tom while when heading to a coyote stand. Of the 45 seconds or so of time that passed, two men and one teen eye- balded him, the he came off his sitting position and simply walked into the pines.

Cowboy Larry did manage to help herd 350 cattle one day 12 miles on horseback and another 135 1/4 mile to new cornfields on another day. Wasn;t riding twister on either event, Twister was ridden by the ranchers 87 year old father! Even old cowboys are tough as nails, imagine sitting in a saddle for 12 miles or about 6.5 hours!

Ill post pictures when I download then from the phone!

Larry


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

glad you made it back safe, although the fur wasn't stacked up sounds like you still had a good time, standing by for pics......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear the trip was not what you were hoping for, I know you were wanting to take your wife on a really nice trip. Hope that all works out for you. I would have enjoyed the time in the saddle also. It's been a long time since I've done that and I'm sure I would have paid a price but it would have been worth the ride. Glad you're home safe.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks 220.

I said Family comes first and I would of hated it if I went earlier and something came up with my grandson. I am not dead yet and their are a couple of seasons left in me.

Lets take away what I learned though. Lying in the tent at night I heard coyotes pairing up. I heard young pups getting their asses kicked by adult males vying to rob the cradle of this years young females. I lived through the coyote rut and I now have knowledge of what it means. Its just like the the deer rut except shorter 2-4 weeks and just like deer no eating is done, territories become established and calling shifts from lonesome females, female mating yodels and submissive howls. That makes it all worth it.

I also learned that my old Navy issued severe cold sleeping bag works fine. As even with temps around zero I did not get out and throw another log on the fire. Instead I pulled on the zipper, made the face hole a little smaller and delt with it when nature called or it was time to put the coffeepot on before checking traps.

Mmmmmmmmmmmm maybe coyotes can fly, as I ponder more about this unproductive trip.

Larry


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Tough trip for sure, always next season, got lots of fresh air. How much snow.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hassle,

Total I would say around 9 inches. But Nebraska;s always changing weather left the ground clear in the flats and only some snow in the shadows of the pines.

I left because of the wind. My spike tent can manage about 35mph gust. However, they are expecting that substained starting tonight and gust up to 50mph.

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You're not alone... I can't catch a cold.


----------

